# Deep hooked fish can be released.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

I have found if the line is cut close the fish will dissolve the hook most of the time.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6XlGPMEwao


----------



## makotuna (May 22, 2013)

This is just the way i look at it, but that video provides zero proof that the hooks rust out in a short amount of time. 

Sure, they can be released, but they are still hooked deep.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A gut-shot deer can run a long ways too...


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm sure there is delayed mortality on a percentage of them but I have seen more than enough survive to know it is worth trying.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have caught several bass with hooks from a previous battle still in their gut. I always cut the line and hope they will live.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I do the same thing when catching bluegills for live bait, if they swallow the hook I wont even try and remove it. If you pull on it the fish will die very quickly. I just cut the line and the fish will swim until he is put on my hook. Same scenario will play out no matter what fish swallows your hook. 

If you try to remove the hook, the fish will die.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've caught trout and redfish with rusted out jig heads in their stomachs.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's all about doing the best you can to be an ethical recreational angler. Use the best procedures available to us until something better comes along. Bottom line is that it is best to try to do the right thing rather than something to make it worse or just not care.


----------

